# Photoshop fun



## ///Mariani (May 13, 2012)

I often play around with PS in my spare time, and my favorite pics to Shop are Pics of BMWs.
And I love snapping pics of peoples BMWs. Im not at all a pro at it, im still using CS3. Its just for fun. If anyone else has some PS pics, id love to see them. Maybe we can have some sort of Desktop Background selection Thread here. Here are a few. Some of the Quality has been degraded during the upload.


----------



## ///Mariani (May 13, 2012)

Looking at these after the upload, the quality just dropped alot. Does anyone know any other uploading sites that preserve the quality a little better? I use photobucket.


----------



## motordavid (Sep 29, 2004)

I haven't tried every photo storage site on the planet, but the usual suspects all degrade photos to a degree, imo...

One step I use is to reduce the orig jpeg to ~1024 in Irfanview, and use that site for 'best converting' and a one time 'sharpen' pass. It sometimes makes the orig photo slightly oversharp, but after uploading to Flickr, PB, et al, and then linking down to a forum, most of the oversharp is gone/diminished, and you will get better edge acutance, etc.

Just my 50Cts...
Nice pics by the way! I am a rookie at Lightroom, but do not have PS.
GL, mD


----------



## ///Mariani (May 13, 2012)

Thank you. I will have to try this out when i upload more.


----------

